# Microsoft Office 2010 pour iPad : c'est possible



## stephanesa (1 Juin 2010)

l est possible d'utiliser les Office Web Applications d'*Office  2010 sur l'iPad* !
Même si ceci n'est pas possible en  standard avec Safari mobile, il suffit : 

1) d'utiliser le  navigateur Atomic pour iPad  
2) modifier dans les paramètres le type  de navigateur : choisir "Safari Desktop", 
3) il ne vous reste plus  qu'à vous connecter sur votre skydrive pour utiliser vos documents en  Office 2010 ! (skydrive.live.com)

copie d'écran sur www.calipia.com/officeipad.png

Stéphane


----------



## Liyad (2 Juin 2010)

Oui mais est-ce que ça vaut un minimum le coup d'utiliser une application qui ne soit, re serait-ce qu'un peu, optimiser iPad ?


----------

